# Does anybody else eat Kashi cereal in the morning...



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi
    I am fed up of eating oats in the morning so i decided to go cereal.I bought some Kashi GO LEAN high protein & high fiber cereal take a look at the nutrition facts: serving size 1 cup 140 cal.,1g fat,85mg sodium,30g carbs,10g fiber,6g sugar,13g protein.What do you guys think? i know that there is some sugar but 6g and its in the morning anyways.
I am 6'2" 238lbs i will start to cut down please critique my diet:

Meal 1: 2 slices of 12 grain bread
             1 large egg
             6 egg whites
             1 cup of pineapple juice
             1 tbsp flaxseed/sunflower oil

Meal 2: 1.5 cups of Go Lean Kashi
              1 cup of skim milk
              1 scoop of whey protein
              1 apple

Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast
             1 ½ cups of whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce

Meal 4: 2 slices of 12 grain bread
             1 can of tuna
             1 tbsp of light mayo
             1 cup of cucumber

Meal 5: 6 oz of top sirloin beef
             1 ½ cups of brown rice
             8 Brussels sprouts

Meal 6: 1 scoop of whey protein
             ½ tbsp of flaxseed/sunflower oil

total calories 3200 about 37% P,43%C,20%F


----------



## Hench (Feb 15, 2009)

You can cut at 3200cals a day? 

Post the numbers for you macs, not the ratios. Do you have any idea about your bf%? Please post your training program as well.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow...I must say if I was cutting at 3200 cals a day, I'd be one happy camper!


----------



## Hench (Feb 15, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> Wow...I must say if I was cutting at 3200 cals a day, I'd be one happy camper!



I cut at 2800cals, but im an 18yo male with a fast metab. This would mean his maint. is about 3800cals a day. Thats pretty high.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 15, 2009)

It doesnt matter that much.  If you can keep your calories under maintenance with a good mac profile you can eat deep friend twinkies for breakfast.  And yes please clarify, is this your cutting diet?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes its my cutting diet and don't forget i am 240lbs and my maintenance is about 3800 cal./day.I don't want to lose my muscle mass so i am starting at 500-700 cal. below maintenance.I could go on a 2800 cal. a day and yes i would lose weight faster but i want to keep most of my muscle mass.And my body fat is at 20%.I lift weight 5 days a week for an intense 60 min plus i do 30 min of cardio each of these days.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 15, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> Wow...I must say if I was cutting at 3200 cals a day, I'd be one happy camper!



How much do you weigh? for sure if you weigh 180 lbs you won't cut on 3200 cal. a day you would probably be a bulking diet.But i weight 240lbs so i can't consume 2300-2500 cal. a day i would lose way too much muscle.


----------



## Built (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, you're a big boy LOL! 

I don't like cereal for breakfast, not when cutting for sure. Makes me too hungry. 

I like eggs or cottage cheese and tuna for breakfast. Fills me up longer.


----------



## onslaught82 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is a crazy amount of calories to take in while cutting...


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 15, 2009)

onslaught82 said:


> That is a crazy amount of calories to take in while cutting...


Why do you say that??? In your expert opinion what amount of calories should i consume at 6'2" 240lbs to cut while preserving my muscle mass?I see that a lot of people don't know there a** from there elbows.


----------



## Built (Feb 15, 2009)

You misunderstand, goonie. You have no information in your sig that tells us your height and weight, most of us probably glossed over that part of your post, and, well, we're jealous.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Built said:


> You misunderstand, goonie. You have no information in your sig that tells us your height and weight, most of us probably glossed over that part of your post, and, well, we're jealous.



Very jealous indeed!  Cutting at 1,800 calories is tough!  I am 5'7" and weight around 150 lbs.  At the age of 24, my metabolism is still fairly high, but im creeping onto the age of 30 ...scary thought!


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 15, 2009)

haha ya i cut at about 1800 to i have the same stats as you man 5'7" 157 pounds  11%

and onslaught i believe his calories are about right for him t makes sense..


lol and yes a bit jealous


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I cut around 2000 Calories and im 6'0 190 lbs. Imagine how hard that is =(


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 16, 2009)

It is tough indeed, but well worth the results!  Once you get into a routine it becomes a bit easier.  Have to play around with the foods you eat, and of course, track your calories using a program like fitday.com


----------



## GymInstructor (Feb 16, 2009)

*eat more oil*

Hi 
 your diet is not bad but I think you should add more oil like olive oil or flaxsed oil.eat one spoon to every meal.For breakfast you can eat rye flakes or spelt flakes they are better than oats because oats can make inflammation in your body.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Why do you think he should eat grain at all for breakfast, GI?

And why is it that will oats cause inflammation, but rye won't?


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Why do you think he should eat grain at all for breakfast, GI?
> 
> And why is it that will oats cause inflammation, but rye won't?



I'm eager for this reply myself.


----------



## johnereb (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Why do you think he should eat grain at all for breakfast, GI?
> 
> And why is it that will oats cause inflammation, but rye won't?



I don't want to miss the answers to these questions!


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 16, 2009)

GymInstructor said:


> Hi
> your diet is not bad but I think you should add more oil like olive oil or flaxsed oil.eat one spoon to every meal.For breakfast you can eat rye flakes or spelt flakes they are better than oats because oats can make inflammation in your body.



Thanks for your reply but a spoon of flaxseed oil at everymeal is way too much fat.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Why do you think so, goonieboy?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Why do you think so, goonieboy?



Because if you eat 6 meals a day and you take 1 spoon of flaxseed oil every meal at the end of the day just for the flaxseed oil its 721 cal. 82g of FAT not counting your other foods.And it always depends on your macros or your diet now my diet consiste of about 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fat so my total fat intake for the day is around 73g so if i take a tbsp at everymeal my fat intake for the day would be 130g and my fat intake would be 33% not to mention that my calories would go up.Maybe if you are on a keto diet it would be fine but not in my case.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

You would simply drop some of your calories from other foods. Percentages aren't a particularly way to understand or set up a cutting diet. 

I have 115 lbs of LBM, I cut on about 1900 calories and I get in about 80+g of fat daily - and I'm not on a keto diet.


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 16, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> Because if you eat 6 meals a day and you take 1 spoon of flaxseed oil every meal at the end of the day just for the flaxseed oil its 721 cal. 82g of FAT not counting your other foods.And it always depends on your macros or your diet now my diet consiste of about 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fat so my total fat intake for the day is around 73g so if i take a tbsp at everymeal my fat intake for the day would be 130g and my fat intake would be 33% not to mention that my calories would go up.Maybe if you are on a keto diet it would be fine but not in my case.



Drop some of your carbs and add more fat. You want to make sure you get .5g of fat in per pound of body mass. I personally don't handle carbs well, you seem to be loading up on them and i am not sure why


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> You would simply drop some of your calories from other foods. Percentages aren't a particularly way to understand or set up a cutting diet.
> 
> I have 115 lbs of LBM, I cut on about 1900 calories and I get in about 80+g of fat daily - and I'm not on a keto diet.



If you cut at 1900 cal and you consume 80+g of Fat that means that almost 800 cal. a day is from fat so that leave 1100 cal. for the rest?maybe i ask what the heck do you eat??that means that your diet consist of about 42% Fat you you must not consume a lot of carbs,so where do you get your energy? i don't understand how most people cut out carbs from their diet even cutting diet.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 16, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> If you cut at 1900 cal and you consume 80+g of Fat that means that almost 800 cal. a day is from fat so that leave 1100 cal. for the rest?maybe i ask what the heck do you eat??that means that your diet consist of about 42% Fat you you must not consume a lot of carbs,so where do you get your energy? i don't understand how most people cut out carbs from their diet even cutting diet.



You get carbs from complex sources:  green veggies (broccoli, spinach, etc) and oats.  Also, you can consume simple carbs:  berries (my personal favorites), apples, fruits with much fiber (blueberries, raspberries, blackberries).

Remember: fats provides 9kcal per gram compared to the 4 you get out of proteins and carbs.  That does not look right though, can anyone confirm this...might have used the wrong vocab.   Carbs are your primary source of energy, yes, but I only eat carbs while I'm cutting as close to my workouts as possible (pre and post workout).

Carbs also make me more hungry, thus why we consume more fats (eat less than we burn off).  Obviously, everyone's different, so whatever is most comfortable for you...just keep proteins up to about 1g per lb lean body weight, and about 1/2g per 1 lb body weight.  Also, keep calories a few hundred calories below maintenance for your 'cutting' effect. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hench (Feb 16, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> You get carbs from complex sources:  green veggies (broccoli, spinach, etc) and oats.  Also, you can consume simple carbs:  berries (my personal favorites), apples, fruits with much fiber (blueberries, raspberries, blackberries).
> 
> Remember: fats provides 9kcal per gram compared to the 4 you get out of proteins and carbs.  That does not look right though, can anyone confirm this...might have used the wrong vocab.   Carbs are your primary source of energy, yes, but I only eat carbs while I'm cutting as close to my workouts as possible (pre and post workout).
> 
> ...



  Your making the right points, but just in a slightly confusing way.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

No, that's right Jhawkin1, 9 calories per gram. 

Goonie, I don't do a percentage-based approach when I diet. I just monitor the grams; I drive standard. Grams are a nice, direct approach.

I train four days a week, and I carb cycle, so training days my diet might be 190g protein, 75g fat and 150g carb; non-training days might be 185g protein, 85g fat, 50g carb. 

I take advantage of the appetite suppression that comes from high protein and fat, and low starches to "buy" me more food on training days. 

It doesn't matter though - if you feel comfortable with your starches higher, go for it. It's all about the deficit.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> No, that's right Jhawkin1, 9 calories per gram.
> 
> Goonie, I don't do a percentage-based approach when I diet. I just monitor the grams; I drive standard. Grams are a nice, direct approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice and all the others too


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> so i decided to go cereal.I bought some Kashi GO LEAN



doesn't it have a lot of soy protein? I avoid soy like the plague.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

You and me both, Prince. About the only way I eat soy is if I go out for Japanese food and order agadashi tofu, because it's deep fried and everything deep fried tastes DELICIOUS.™  I am fully aware that it's junk-food, and treat it as such.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 16, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> If you cut at 1900 cal and you consume 80+g of Fat that means that almost 800 cal. a day is from fat so that leave 1100 cal. for the rest?maybe i ask what the heck do you eat??that means that your diet consist of about 42% Fat you you must not consume a lot of carbs,so where do you get your energy? i don't understand how most people cut out carbs from their diet even cutting diet.



The only time you really "need" carbs is before and after a workout, any other time and they're optional.  I like to eat them at a few meals normally and even eat 1/4C rice almost right before bed.  Others like to limit them only to when they're absolutely necessary - it's a personal choice for comfort.

What matters is the deficit.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prince said:


> doesn't it have a lot of soy protein? I avoid soy like the plague.



What is so bad with soy protein?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 17, 2009)

Prince said:


> doesn't it have a lot of soy protein? I avoid soy like the plague.





i believe that soy is one of the main sources of protein
it is little more than puffed rice and oats otherwise...


why do we avoid soy again?
never did really understand that one myself...


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 17, 2009)

quick search and i found this thread which may answer some questions regarding soy

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/94074-soy-protein-isolate-vs-whey.html


----------



## GymInstructor (Feb 18, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> What is so bad with soy protein?



Hi 
I told you before that you should eat oil to every meal but I forgot tell you that you should reduce carbo.Carbo change quickly into fat but healthy oil do not change.In the first week you will be a little weak but later you body will start absorb fat and start change into energy.

Soy protein is good if you want lose weight because speed up your metabolism and stimulate your thyroid.Soy protein has also poor amino acid composition and low absorption.

I do not know you type of blood but if you have 0 you should avoid oats and eat spelt or rye flakes.Your body digest it better.


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2009)

Soy doesn't speed up your metabolism! It competes with your thyroid for iodine - soy's a goitrogen.  It interferes with thyroid function. 

You can get fat as hell overeating healthy fat. You can get fat as hell overeating damned near anything. 

Regarding blood type - while I'm not a fan of grain in general, I'm fairly sure there's more to food intolerance than blood type.


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 19, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> What is so bad with soy protein?


*Soy protein isolate increases urinary estrogens 
*

Soy protein isolate increases urinary estrogens an...[J Nutr. 2007] - PubMed Result

Might be a good thing if your at high risk of developing prostate cancer, cant see any other benefit however.


----------



## Built (Feb 19, 2009)

Why would high urinary estrogen be good if you are at risk of prostate cancer?

Edit - I see, it reduces systemic estrogen which is a risk factor. Interesting.


----------

